# Feeding Melter Honey



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Would you feed caramelized sugar to your bees? Probably not. So, I don't think you really want to feed them burnt honey. Unless your wax melter is very gentle, what comes out of your wax melter is burnt honey.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have fed many gallons of it. I dissolve it with maybe 20-30% hot water and use jar feeders.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

od; does that wake em up?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

During the day, yes. But they still sleep at night. I guess. I can't see what they are doing inside the hive, maybe smoking cigars and playing cards. This year a friend gave me 50 unfinished feeder cans from Olivarez packages. They really like that brew.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I wouldn't feed it as winter feed, but have fed it for spring feed with no problems...


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I use it for patties , I never have a problem.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

In our area the is a heavy dearth in August and I feed it mixed with water to them at that time to keep them from completely shutting down. They have plenty of flight time available and can void any inpure waste as they need too.
Frank


----------

